# Teleportation



## Luc Valentine (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like that science fiction novel I'm working on is now mainstream fiction.

Quantum Teleportation Is a Reality - PCWorld


----------



## Philosopher (May 18, 2011)

As in you are doubting the validity of the article? or just it is now non fiction?


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm. Could still be a long way to go. I suppose they'll get there in the end, if we survive that long as a species. But from the content of the article I, for one, won't be holding my breath ...


----------



## Metryq (May 18, 2011)

Maybe they could teleport fresh air into your lungs so it would look like you're holding your breath?


----------



## J Riff (May 20, 2011)

Good. Now we can teleport to distant planets, just as soon as we can set up a receiver there.


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 20, 2011)

I think it will be over shorter distances at first.

If the motor companies don't block it ...


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 20, 2011)

Have checked this out. I haven't looked at the data teleportation that Luc is referring to, but it appears that the best shot at physical teleportation may look like this:

First they have to find a way to freeze a batch of 5000 Rubendium atoms to within a billionth of a billionth of a degree above absolute zero, to the temperature of the Bose Einstein Equivalent.

At this temperature, they hope that the wave peaks of the atoms will all match, so instead of 5000 atoms, they will behave like the equivalent of one giant atom. This is necessary to prevent 'quantum entanglement'. I don't know exactly what that is, but it doesn't sound too good.

Next they send in a pulse of more rubendium atoms. The sudden drop in temperature should cause the electrons in the pulse rubendium to drop down to the lowest possible energy levels -- emitting light.

The light pulse is sent along an optic cable and, in theory, will take the single-state rubendium atoms with it. 

Once that's working the next step would be to organise the light into a laser pulse, in order to do away with the cable.


----------



## Vertigo (May 21, 2011)

I have a bit of a worry about any kind of technological teleportation of complex things like living organisms. It seems to me that if you can teleport something, whether it be down an optical cable or on a radio wave or whatever, then that something has been "converted" to coherent data in order to transmit it. If that is the case then what is there to stop the same data being transmitted multiple times (or being received by multiple receivers) and effectively you have multiple clones being created. 

A bit of a scary thought if it was me being transmitted


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 21, 2011)

From that scenario, cloning doesn't look likely. Anyway, they have to find a way to send you without freezing you to 1 X 10 -18th of a degree above absolute zero first


----------



## Vertigo (May 21, 2011)

Yeah that would be kind of chilly!


----------



## Metryq (May 22, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> effectively you have multiple clones being created.



Imagine if teleporters were as common as telephones and worked in a similar fashion:

 You call someone while they're on vacation and get stuck in their "answering machine." You better hope they "listen" to their messages when they get back, instead of saying "screw it!" and erasing them.
 Some poor slob is boozing away his girl troubles to a bartender. The barkeep tells the guy, "It doesn't matter who is right. Go apologize to her right now." The patron figures this sounds like sober advice and slides off his stool to go make a "call." He shuffles back a minute later looking a bit crispy and frazzled, small wisps of smoke rising from his blackened clothes. "Oh, my goodness!" the bartender exclaims, "What happened?" The guy slumps back onto the stool and pushes his glass toward the bartender for another, "She hung up on me."


----------



## Vertigo (May 22, 2011)

Hehe I like those scenarios Metryq!


----------

